# Life in Guangzhou



## xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips

Where can I get advice on shopping, restaurants and things to do in Guangzhou, China?


----------



## binaryop8

try 
www cityweekend com cn/
?


----------



## dealsone

xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips said:


> Where can I get advice on shopping, restaurants and things to do in Guangzhou, China?


You go to have a trip in Guangzhou or live in Guangzhou?
If you go to have a trip, you'd better to book the restaurant before you came to GZ before. If you live in Guangzhou for a time, you'd better to rent a house to live. 

I suggest that you to buy a Guangzhou map where list a lot of good place to play.

If you like shopping, you can also go the Peking Road, Shangxiajiu Pedestrian Street, Baima Shopping Mall, Haizhu Square and etc.

Hope you have fun in Guangzhou!


----------

